# I'm Debating



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Landmaster

I'm planning another high end purchase, & there's a fair few quid tied up in this. It (and a few others) aren't getting a look in lately. If it's not the GMT, it's my AP.

Would I regret selling it? I suppose I could get another later if I did. I'm still in touch with the guy I bought it off.

Decisions, decisions..................


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I can see why you're hesitant to sell this.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Its not a Yatchmaster is it Paul?

IMO,If you want something else,then sell it,you can get another


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Tough decision Paul .... do you wear it? .... "Better to have loved and lost ...?"

I don't think this version of the Landmaster is a limited edition so you should be able to get another one from Japan if you miss it too much.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

It's going.

I've hardly worn it recently. Plus i've hopefully just negotiated a replacement for it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Japanese or Swiss ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Japanese or Swiss ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swiss.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Swiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I wonder what it could be then, have you owned one before? Or will it be a first timer?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Swiss
> ...


First one


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

There aren't that many you havev't owned Paul









That's got me thinking


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Well - what I think of as the big 5..............

Rolex, Patek, AP, IWC, JLC............

I've had at least one watch of 3 of the brands.

Two I haven't


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You bugger









Spitfire ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> You bugger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know John, but it's been costly as well as fun









Not a Spitfire no.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

If you don't wear it, you won't miss it. Flog it. Just make sure you get the best possible price for it - ie good pics, good description.

Si


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

So it is an IWC you are getting then







Aquatimer ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> So it is an IWC you are getting then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know it's not a Patek?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul having seen your collection I can't think of a Patek that would fit in with it ... unless you are changing styles


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Paul having seen your collection I can't think of a Patek that would fit in with it ... unless you are changing styles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well deduced my dear Watson


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Can't wait to see it


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Can't wait to see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully next week.

When I scrape cash together


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It's next week, this week.

Love to see some pics when you have it Paul: I have a hankering for an Aquatimer too, the one with the "Minute Memory" feature. I quite like the Spitfire UTC and Mark XV as well.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> It's next week, this week.
> 
> Love to see some pics when you have it Paul: I have a hankering for an Aquatimer too, the one with the "Minute Memory" feature. I quite like the Spitfire UTC and Mark XV as well.
> 
> ...


Just waiting for money to arrive. I'm robbing Peter to pay Paul, as they say









The Aquatimer with minute memory is amazing. Have you seen the film of it on the IWC site? Clever stuff. I like it but fair bit more than the one i'm getting. Plus it will just be a gadget feature to play with. Like many dive watch owners, I don't go near water!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

No, I'm not a diver either (not the sort that needs a flash watch anyway), I just like gadgets. It does make a fair impact on the price though







.

Still, It's an IWC


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

GST Deep One? I had one of those, BIG on the wrist and beautiful, but once again, impractical, IWC is a great make, whatever model you buy, I hope you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

oops, never read the full thread, ignore last post!!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> oops, never read the full thread, ignore last post!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOH!


----------

